# Had to share this page



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just wanted to share a facebook page I found. I've referenced www.simplycanning.com in the past and this lady also has a FB page. Check it out! There's tons of great info and ideas on it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I love that site! I use it for everything!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

That site made me want to can and I'm not into it at all!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Just wanted to share a facebook page I found.


LOL, I added it to my facebook page about two weeks ago!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Really nice site - I like - thanks lazydaisy!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I got off facebook,it was like leaving the Hotel Califonia unsubscribing from that place. I had to get a top notch puter geek to get me off that site. But I'm sure it has some good things on it.

Anyway ever little bit helps.

PS also now everywhere I go that FB stalking tag covers up my login until I refresh.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

facebook ... what .....


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

*Andi said:


> facebook ... what .....


 its true. All of it. Just for a test run, try to unsubscribe from FB. Joining is easy but don't try to leave. I used a guy from india who helped me with my laptop to get me out of that club. Some of them guys really know their way around the net.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry ... At some places I draw the line and facebook is one of them ...

Ol school ...what can I say ...............


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

*Andi said:


> At some places I draw the line and facebook is one of them...


I hate how evil it has made those who have control over it! 

It is one of the few ways I can regularly stay in touch with family and friends!


----------

